# Jeux Sur Ipod Touch



## Jufien18 (7 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour , j'aimerai vous faire part de mon probleme, je vient de télécarger la nouvelle mise a jour de mon ipod touch , j'installe des jeux gratuit et quand je les lance cela me met peut de temps apres au menu pricinpal , pourquoi ? 
 Merci de m'aidé !


----------



## Macuserman (7 Septembre 2008)

C'est un problème connu, il suffit de les désinstaller, et de les réinstaller...
C'est un peu comme une réparation des autorisations.


----------



## Jufien18 (7 Septembre 2008)

Nn cela ne marche pas je les fit plusieur fois ....


----------



## Macuserman (7 Septembre 2008)

Jufien18 a dit:


> Nn cela ne marche pas je les fit plusieur fois ....


Désinstalle tout, puis ne synchronise pas...restaure ton iPod Touch.


----------



## Jufien18 (7 Septembre 2008)

Il faut vraiment que je le restaure ? Car fleme de re mettre toutes mes musiques etc ^^?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Septembre 2008)

Jufien18 a dit:


> Il faut vraiment que je le restaure ? Car fleme de re mettre toutes mes musiques etc ^^?


Après une retaure', les musiques, les vidéos, et tout ça...y compris les JEUX se remmettent automatiquement.

Mais à mon avis, oui, la restaure' est le bon moyen...


----------



## fandipod (7 Septembre 2008)

Oui biensur la restauration est le moyen le plus simple de résoudre un problème sur un  ipod


----------



## taraoledingo (11 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
moi je suis dans le mème cas sauf que c'était avec des jeux acheté.....et je n'arrive pas à les réinstallé.....!!
j'ai l'historique de l'achat des jeux mais c'est tout.....!!
que faire ?


----------



## fandipod (11 Septembre 2008)

Je pense que tu peux les retélécharger... Sinon restaure ton ipod!!!!


----------

